

Ubuntu Touch/Phone Reaches Its First RTM Image - ahomescu1
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTc5MTA

======
zz1
Yes! That's the news I've been waiting for, great! Finally going to try it!

Supported devices:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices)

